# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  clutch of 17 eggs

## Simon Hamelin

a huge clutch of 17 eggs  :Surprised: 

I can not wait to see little heads out  :Very Happy:

----------

_purplemuffin_ (05-02-2011)

----------


## Xan Powers

good god man. that's a beast of a clutch. what was the sire and what did she weigh before laying?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## AlextheBallPython

Nice. You are gonna be busy. Congrats!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:o :o wow :o :o
Whos the daddy??

----------


## PghBall

Wow!  That is insane!  Congrats.  :Good Job:

----------


## HighEndRoyalPythons

Thats a HUGE friggin clutch!!!! 
 :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
What did she weigh prior to laying?

----------


## alkibp

Wow that is amazing.. It's the biggest ball python clutch I've heard of yet. 

Is it a record?

----------


## ClarkT

Holy tomale Batman!!!!  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Good Job: 

Get the questions answered! How can you tease us like that? What did the clutch weigh? How old is momma? What is she bred to? How much did she weigh before breeding? 

That's amazing and awesome! Good luck on 17 healthy babies (maybe you have a bunch of twins in there, too!)

----------


## koloo921

Holly cow! Happy late Easter :Very Happy:

----------


## sookieball

dude!!!! thats incredable! 
congrats!!

answer "?"'s aye!

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Oh wow! Congrats!! I don't think I've ever seen such a big ball clutch!

----------


## seeya205

WOW!  Great clutch!  Poor Mama!!!

----------


## DC Reptiles

I didn't know they could have clutches that big, thats amazing!!!

----------


## JasonG

I want one of her daughters! WOW!

----------


## Emilio

Wow!! :Surprised:  :Wink:

----------


## Drumsinthenight.

Wow what a giant clutch!! :Surprised: 

Who's the daddy?

----------


## Jyson

Sweet Neptune that is a monsterous size clutch!

----------


## saskia

Wow, congratulations  :Smile:

----------


## CherryBlossom

:Surprised:  Now that is one MASSIVE Clutch! Congratulations!! All the best with all those little babies! What was she bred too ?

----------


## fonzi1289

WOWZA 17!?!?
HOW big was she?

----------


## D&J Reptiles

Sure would be nice to see some answers to all the questions. Good luck with the eggs

----------


## Homegrownscales

Holy craap! 
That is a huge clutch! I hope she was bred to something really frigging coolGreat momma! Congrats!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

You have got to be kidding me!!! That is INSANE!!! Congrats on the huge clutch!

----------


## Kymberli

Poor momma couldn't even fit around her clutch haha Congrats!!

----------


## Simon Hamelin

thank you very much to everyone

is normal weight is around 3600-3800 grams, I did not weigh before she lays

she was mated by several males, but more likely is a sterling

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Does she have a much larger head than your other ball pythons by any chance?


dr del

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Wow!  This is just incredible!  I never knew that ball pythons could have so many eggs.  The momma must be one big girl!

----------


## dragonboy4578

Holy cow........ :Surprised:

----------


## TessadasExotics

Congrats on such a monstrous clutch! WOW that's incredible.  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Snake:

----------


## Generationshell

This HAS to be a record right?!
I read a thread awhile back about largest clutches and If i remember correctly the largest clutch listed was 11 eggs. 
It would be amazing to see them all hatch!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## pedipalps

Wow! Congrats!

----------


## fullrace2

im sure the record is not 11 eggs.... because my girl laid 12 last year..... but 17 good god

----------


## Drewp

het retic?  :Razz: 

Congrats thats a ridiculous clutch...

----------


## LGL

That's awesome!!




> Hi,
> 
> Does she have a much larger head than your other ball pythons by any chance?
> 
> 
> dr del


x2

----------


## ace_singapore

God...ly..... She is one big Mama....

----------


## amgbabyboi

Nice huge insane clutch you got there! Congrats!

----------


## Simon Hamelin

> Hi,
> 
> Does she have a much larger head than your other ball pythons by any chance?
> 
> 
> dr del


I would say normal for its size

----------


## Gto_402

Want sell her?!

----------


## dr del

:Bonk:   :Fishslap: 

No sales discussions on the open forums please.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


dr del

----------


## Gto_402

Sorry I meant it as a joke. I'm on my cell and didn't use the emoticons.

----------


## MATTI

Amazing clutch!
You almost broke Willbanks' record!
17 eggs

----------


## Cendalla

Just... WOW  :Surprised:  Congrats!

----------

